# Game 63 Minnesota @LAC



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Minnesota Timberwolves(26-36) @ Los Angeles Clippers(36-25)







@








*Projected Starting Lineups:*
*Minnesota*
Marcus Banks - Trenton Hassell - Ricky Davis - Kevin Garnett - Mark Blount





































*Los Angeles*
Sam Cassell - Cuttino Mobley - Quinton Ross - Elton Brand - Chris Kaman





































*Key Reserves*
Rashad McCants - Justin Reed - Marko Jaric























Vladimir Radmanovic - Shaun Livingston - Corey Maggette





















*Matchups*
*PG:*







VS








17.6 PPG 3.8 RPG 6.5 APG  8.8 PPG 1.9 RPG 3.0 APG  
*SG:*







VS








16.1 PPG 4.5 RPG 3.3 APG  9.5 PPG 2.7 RPG 2.5 APG  
SF:







VS








5.1 PPG 2.9 RPG 1.4 APG 19.5 PPG 4.6 RPG 4.9 APG
*PF:*







VS








25.6 PPG 10.1 RPG 2.8 APG 21.8 PPG 12.3 RPG 4.2 APG
*C:*







VS








11.5 PPG 9.2 RPG 1.0 APG  11.2 PPG 4.3 RPG 1.4 APG ​


*Prediction:* L they are just too good for us, but maybe the team will be inspired after KG's comments.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

The Clips rock (God, it feels weird to even think that, much less type it!), but they have weaknesses. They're still trying to re-incorporate Maggette back into the line-up; the effort to get him involved has cost them a couple of games recently. Beyond that, they don't utilize Brand as well or as often as they should; they depend on the hot shooting of Cassell and Mobley. If either or both of them is cold, things don't go well for LA. Finally, Shaun Livingston will be a great point guard one day, but right now he's a kid who's so inconsistent you never know what he will or won't produce on any given night.

This game _could_ go to Minnesota. I'll probably bet some on the Wolves.

Laurie


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

endora60 said:


> The Clips rock (God, it feels weird to even think that, much less type it!), but they have weaknesses. They're still trying to re-incorporate Maggette back into the line-up; the effort to get him involved has cost them a couple of games recently. Beyond that, they don't utilize Brand as well or as often as they should; they depend on the hot shooting of Cassell and Mobley. If either or both of them is cold, things don't go well for LA. Finally, Shaun Livingston will be a great point guard one day, but right now he's a kid who's so inconsistent you never know what he will or won't produce on any given night.
> 
> This game _could_ go to Minnesota. *I'll probably bet some on the Wolves.*
> 
> Laurie


Prepare to be bankrupt! lol


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i wish we didnt trade cassell 

i love cassell .. always have.. 

i love his game.

cmon minny.. u need this win.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm just glad we got rid of Jaric.

And I like ET. :biggrin: 

But still, Ricky Davis is a Clipper Killer....


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> *I'm just glad we got rid of Jaric.*
> 
> And I like ET. :biggrin:
> 
> But still, Ricky Davis is a Clipper Killer....


You should be, he's crap.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Edited that looks like Ross is starting instead of Maggette.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> *But still, Ricky Davis is a Clipper Killer.... *


Second that, I don't feel confident anytime Clippers face Davis or Marbury :curse:


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> *I'm just glad we got rid of Jaric.*
> 
> And I like ET. :biggrin:
> 
> But still, Ricky Davis is a Clipper Killer....


How can you say that?
Jaric was awesome for us last year, couple of times he was near triple-double when he was 100% healthy. He is just great, I still like him better than Cassell

You should be happy to have him


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We will get rid of Jaric one day.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

alexander said:


> How can you say that?
> Jaric was awesome for us last year, couple of times he was near triple-double when he was 100% healthy. He is just great, I still like him better than Cassell
> 
> *You should be happy to have him*


I wish i was but he's been very unimpressive to me thus far.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

moss_is_1 said:


> I wish i was but he's been very unimpressive to me thus far.


When we had him, like Oliwakandi, it was a contract year...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> When we had him, like Oliwakandi, it was a contract year...


Ah good call.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Halftime we're up 6 and no ones posting? They must know something, oh yeah I know it too, we will blow it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh.. it's teh clipper killer Ricky Davis... Always has good games against us.

R. Davis 34 9-13 0-2 2-2 1 1 6 2 3 0 2 20 


What the hell is up with this guy?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh let me interpret.. 9-13 field goals and 20 points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wolves down 3 with about 5 minutes remaining in the game. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Wolves down 3 with about 5 minutes remaining in the game. Not as bad as I thought.


What'd you expect?

Ricky Davis has our number... :curse:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Minny has taken the lead.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ugh

is this 4 or 5 straight losses?!

cmon.. i hate dwayne casey
i blame him.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

nice game by Banks :wink:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> is this 4 or 5 straight losses?!


I really thought they were going to pull this one off.  



> i hate dwayne casey
> i blame him.


What should be be doing/not doing to make this different? Not being snippy here--I don't know enough about him to have an opinion. What could Coach Casey do to change the situation?

Laurie


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

endora60 said:


> What should be be doing/not doing to make this different? Not being snippy here--I don't know enough about him to have an opinion. What could Coach Casey do to change the situation?


The thing I dislike about him the most is that he refuses to play Eddie Griffin. We get absolutely destroyed on the boards and on interior defense, yet Griffin sits on the bench. On a per minute basis he's the #2 shot blocker in the league and last time I checked was a top 10 rebounder. Yet he doesn't even play. And it's not like there are better players taking his place, we only have a 2 man rotation at the 4/5 positions, and then have Justin Reed picking up spare minutes there. We continue to lose, continue to be hurt in those areas, yet Griffin continues to sit. I don't care about players being in the coach's "dog house". You play the players that give you the best chance to win games. Casey doesn't do that. There are many other things I don't like about him, but that's at the top of the list for me.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

socco said:


> The thing I dislike about him the most is that he refuses to play Eddie Griffin. We get absolutely destroyed on the boards and on interior defense, yet Griffin sits on the bench. On a per minute basis he's the #2 shot blocker in the league and last time I checked was a top 10 rebounder. Yet he doesn't even play. And it's not like there are better players taking his place, we only have a 2 man rotation at the 4/5 positions, and then have Justin Reed picking up spare minutes there. We continue to lose, continue to be hurt in those areas, yet Griffin continues to sit. I don't care about players being in the coach's "dog house". You play the players that give you the best chance to win games. Casey doesn't do that. There are many other things I don't like about him, but that's at the top of the list for me.


Absolutely terrible coaching by DC last night. For Ricky to sit that long after being so hot and for KG to not score for almost a quarter is beyond bad only compounded by not yelling at Blount for letting Kaman box him out every possession and his half a**ed double teaming. I'm really starting to agree with my bro kevindotgarnett that there's more to Eddies eye problems than they let on. He's too talented to be sitting there and every shot of him he's squinting to see stuff 2 feet infront of him. He needs to have the corrective surgery now if the Wolves aren't able to use him. Maybe they could get him back for the last couple weeks of the season if he does it now.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Lakers on wednesday.. 
they'll win that.. they must

cmon 5 game losing streak.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> Lakers on wednesday..
> they'll win that.. they must
> 
> cmon 5 game losing streak.


How that goes will depend, not on KG or Kobe, but on the Lakers' role players. If they're doing their jobs, LA should win this--and after Kobe's furious rant at his teammates the other night they might be pitched enough to play well.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Griffin needs to be playing so much more...
its the close games that are really putting the wolves behind... and they would affect the team a lot more. ... and in close games the coach has gotta step up, which he hasnt been doing


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Griffin needs to be playing so much more...


No crap. We get killed on the boards and on inside defense all the time, yet Griffin still sits. I can't put into words how frustrating it is to watch that.


----------

